# Playstation 3 not playing some movies



## JollyGreenMe (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi there,
I have an issue with my Playstation 3 and playing 3D movies.
I have updated my Playstation and install all the updates regularly. I have changed my settings and have a 3D TV. I can play 3D games without a problem. 
When I put the disc in the PS3 it makes a sound as if it's working but nothing happens.
Help would be appreciated.
Regards,
Matt


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Have you tested with more than 1 disc? Are you using commercial Blu-Ray discs?

If multiple discs are not playing: PS3 fault, likely with the Blu-Ray drive


----------

